# Wer ist die schönste deutsche Musikerin?



## Kalif (6 Apr. 2007)

Wer ist die schönste deutsche Musikerin?
Darum dreht sich hier alles...

Nennt mir Vorschläge, natürlich mit Bildern, die es beweisen...

Also postet was das Zeug hält!!!

Meiner Meinung nach ist ja Jeanette die Heißeste deutsche Musikerin :drip: , dicht gefolgt von Sarah Connor, die nach ihrer Babypause noch geiler aussieht :thumbup:


----------



## Spezi30 (7 Apr. 2007)

Kalif schrieb:


> Wer ist die schönste deutsche Musikerin?
> Darum dreht sich hier alles...
> 
> Nennt mir Vorschläge, natürlich mit Bildern, die es beweisen...
> ...



der war gut... 
ne, im Ernst, sehe ich ganz anders. Bsp für Gegenbeweise...gibs zu, du bist doch nur auf scharfe pics aus, du Lump...  

Ich schicke mal folgende ins Rennen: 

Die süße Damae von Fragma














Bin gerade nicht so up to date, was Musik aus Germany angeht, aber Jeanette als heißeste Sängerin zu bezeichnen, halte ich persönlich für ne seeeehr gewagte Theorie... 

Aber jeder so wie er mag, hast glaube ich schon verstanden, dass das eher auf die ironische gemeint war...


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Apr. 2007)

Sarah Conner ist absolut süß seit der Babypause, dass ist richtig.

Überzeugen kannst du dich davon zum Beispiel hier:

---> Sahra and Marc in Love x1 Vid <--- *absolut sehenswert!*

Und sorry, die anderen Pics, die ich jetzt verlinken wollte, sind alle in Areas ab 50 Postings...

mfg


----------



## julian (10 Apr. 2007)

Jeannette war mal supersexy, aber dann hat sie ihren Freund kennengelernt und ihren Stil komplett umgekrempelt, was für meinen Geschmack völlig daneben war (Welche Mitt-Zwanzigerin färbt sich die Haare in einem fast weißen Farbton...), aber jetzt hat sich das wieder ein bisschen gebessert.


----------



## Muli (18 Apr. 2007)

Also ich find die Jenna von Jenna und Ron ja ganz nett anzuschauen! (Bundesvision Song Contest - Titel "Jung und willig")

Ansonsten vielleicht noch Rollergirl und Sandy Mölling


----------



## Kalif (25 Apr. 2007)

Was ist denn mit euch los?
War das etwa schon alles?

Mehr Leute, da muss mehr kommen...


----------



## hans (11 Mai 2007)

Mir fällt da immo gar keine ein, die mir so gefallen würde. Klar, süß sind sie alle aber so richtig schön?


----------



## mark lutz (13 Juni 2007)

hier ist meine favoritin


 


nach wie vor die beste


----------



## DJ_dorffame (18 Juni 2007)

Es geht hier ja um Schönheit, und nicht um Sexyness oder Blondinchen...

Bahar Kizil hat zwar türkische Wurzeln, bringt damit aber eine exotische, meistens aber eher süße Ausstrahlung mit. Ein bezauberndes Lächeln, ein etwas dunklerer Teint... sie ist hübsch, sie ist schön.


----------



## AHAB (20 Juni 2007)

Frau Biedermann. Sie ist hüpsch und hat einen super body


----------



## sidney vicious (27 Juni 2007)

muss ich nict lange überlegen : tanja thomas


----------



## kiLLeratE (29 Juni 2007)

ich muss auch nicht lkang überlegen

steffanie von silbermond

leider gottes giebhts kaum pics von ihr

aber war auf nem konzi inklusive stagediving 

da durfte jeder mal anpacken^^


----------



## allo (2 Juli 2007)

ganz klar sarh connor...umwerfend ^^...biedermann sah frpher gut aus...heut find ich net sehr dolle


----------



## TafKing (28 Juli 2007)

mandy von monrose ist geil, ansonsten hmmmmm sprechen die hot bandidos nicht auch deutsch? dann nimm ich die dunkelhaarige


----------



## Rammsteinfan (8 Aug. 2007)

Ich hab zwei starke Favoriten. Zum Einen ist es die Yvonne Catterfeld, sie gefällt mir schon sehr lange und seit neuestem gefällt mir auch die Sängerin von Cascada gut, Natalie Horler oder so.


----------



## rise (9 Aug. 2007)

in der heutigen Zeit ist es bei mir Tanja Thomas (Michelle)


Aber auch Andrea Jürgens fand ich richtig süss.Jetzt ist sie sicherlich ein bissl älter schon aber trotzdem noch eine sehr attraktive Frau wie ich finde!


----------



## icks-Tina (9 Aug. 2007)

http://img4.shareavenue.com/image.php?file=73311d1c0c1b57628683eda84fd5be576a437ab6​ 
Michelle !!!!!! ist sexy aber auch "schön"....


----------



## SnoopX (3 Okt. 2008)

momentan finde ich Mandy von Monrose sehr geil


----------



## floyd (3 Okt. 2008)

Also Jule Neigel (hat zwar russische Wurzeln) kann man auch nicht verachten


----------



## maierchen (3 Okt. 2008)

floyd schrieb:


> Also Jule Neigel (hat zwar russische Wurzeln) kann man auch nicht verachten



Die ist nicht nur schön sondern auch noch total nett!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Okt. 2008)

*Hübscheste Sängerin*

Die Schlagerprinzessin Andrea Jürgens gehört sicherlich zu dem hübschesten 
Frauen in der deutschsprachigen Musikszene. Sie ist nach wie vor unheimlisch sexy...


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Okt. 2008)

*rassig und sexy*

Ich finde, die bildhübsche, rassige und sehr attraktive Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens
sollte in dieser Aufzählung der schönsten Sängerinen nicht fehlen. Sie war einmal
eine echte Sexbombe. Und sexy ist Andrea nach wie vor.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Okt. 2008)

*Andrea Jürgens*

Die Andrea Jürgens hat sehr viel weibliche Ausstrahlung.
Sie ist eine bildhübsche und sehr erotische junge Frau mit sehr viel Sex-Appeal...


----------



## floyd (8 Okt. 2008)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Andrea Jürgens hat sehr viel weibliche Ausstrahlung.
> Sie ist eine bildhübsche und sehr erotische junge Frau mit sehr viel Sex-Appeal...





SWR 4 Hörerfest





 

Andrea Jürgens


----------



## sandrojena (12 Okt. 2008)

leider klappt das mit den fotos nicht,aber meine favoritin ist sarah conner,allein wegen ihrer wahnsinniger stimme


----------



## armin (12 Okt. 2008)

icks-Tina schrieb:


> ​
> Michelle !!!!!! ist sexy aber auch "schön"....



das ist die beste..:thumbup:


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Nov. 2008)

*riesige Titten*

Die bildhübschen Schlagersängerinnen Andrea Jürgens und Michelle gehören auf jeden
Fall dazu. Beide haben eine tolle weibliche Ausstrahlung, beide haben eine zauberhafte,
erotische Stimme und beide Frauen haben riesige Titten. Meine Lieblingssängerin ist 
und bleibt aber Andrea Jürgens. Ich mag einfach alles an ihr und würde sie nicht aus
dem Bett schubsen - viel mehr hinein...


----------



## Gorden (5 Nov. 2008)

Ich kenn nicht sonderlich viele deutsche Sängerinnen. Von denen die ich kenne finde ich Jeanette Biedermann am Besten.


----------



## Tyler Durden (13 Nov. 2008)

Natalie Horler ist echt ne heiße Schnitte.


----------



## George23 (7 Dez. 2008)

Lucy Diakovska (No Angels)



Bin ihr auch schonmal begegnet, nachdem ich mir das Musical "Jekyll & Hyde" in Köln, indem sie mitgespielt hat angesehen habe, das wo sie das nette Kostüm mit Strapse anhatte ;-) , Sie ist mir dann nach der Vorstellung über den Weg gelaufen und hab mich ein bisschen mit ihr unterhalten.
Ist ne Süße!


----------



## Jinza (10 Dez. 2008)

An Stefanie Kloß kommt keine ran :thumbup:


----------



## Ic3man (11 Dez. 2008)

Da schließ ich mich an, Stefanie Kloß ist mMn die Schönste!


----------



## GeorgEF (16 Dez. 2008)

Jule Neigel vor 10 Jahrn oder heute die Sängerin von Silbermond.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Dez. 2008)

*süße Sexbombe*

Mit 21 Jahren war die Schlagerprinzessin Andrea Jürgens tatsächlich eine süße
Sexbombe. Sie war bildhübsch und unheimlich sexy. Heute dagegen sind nur 
ihre riesigen Titten ein echter Blickfang.


----------



## Keeper_2 (31 Dez. 2008)

Die stinken doch alle ab gegen the one and only STEFANIE KLOß von Silvermond !


----------



## Stoney (4 Jan. 2009)

*Sandy Mölling*

Ein Zauberhaftes Wesen und vertammt sexy:drip:


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Feb. 2009)

*riesige Oberweiten*

Die supersüße Sängerin Annett Louisan läßt jedes Männerherz höherschlagen. 
Aber auch Michelle und die rassige Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens haben einiges
zu bieten. Nicht nur wegen ihrer riesigen Oberweiten sind sie ein echter Blickfang.


----------



## Veflux (16 Feb. 2009)

Jinza schrieb:


> An Stefanie Kloß kommt keine ran :thumbup:




Ja. Mehr kann ich da eigentlich auch nicht sagen. :thumbup:


----------



## bigboy85 (25 Feb. 2009)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> der war gut...
> ne, im Ernst, sehe ich ganz anders. Bsp für Gegenbeweise...gibs zu, du bist doch nur auf scharfe pics aus, du Lump...
> 
> Ich schicke mal folgende ins Rennen:
> ...



COOLlol5


----------



## aloistsche (25 Feb. 2009)

Stefanie Heinzmann


----------



## dscab65 (11 Apr. 2009)

STEFANIE KLOß von Silvermond,Jeanette,Ok.
Aber schaut euch doch mal Helene Fischer an!!!!!!


----------



## denito (18 Apr. 2009)

Meine Nr. 1 ist Vanessa Petruo, aber nur ganz knapp vor Anh Thu Doan (Preluders).


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2009)

*sehr sexy*

Die rassige Schlagerprinzessin Andrea Jürgens ist nach wie vor die hübscheste. 
Sie hat nicht nur eine tolle Oberweite - sie ist auch sehr, sehr sexy...


----------



## Johnny P (26 Mai 2009)

Sehr schwer, für mich ist es musikalisches Niemandsland, aber um die Musik soll es ja nicht gehen. Ina Müller ist ne Hübsche.


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2009)

Nena !!! War schon immer hübsch und ist es heute noch


----------



## betzdorf (28 Mai 2009)

Nena!


----------



## pinter (29 Mai 2009)

Ganz klar Schlagerstar Michelle


----------



## ddd (30 Mai 2009)

Jeanette ist doch klar


----------



## ErwinLinde (8 Juni 2009)

Rock´n´Roll - Doro Pesch


----------



## Stoney (19 Juli 2009)

Sarah Connor


----------



## flint (20 Juli 2009)

ganz klar stefanie kloß


----------



## neman64 (2 Aug. 2009)

Für mich ist die Bayrische Sängerin Nicki die schönste


----------



## Caberlero (2 Aug. 2009)

Mandy Capristo die ist in dem alter schon Bombe


----------



## lilalaune (3 Aug. 2009)

Für mich ist Sarah Connor die Schönste.


----------



## Axl Hauklaw (7 Aug. 2009)

Eindeutig die Biedermann!


----------



## Nipplepitcher (7 Aug. 2009)

Rammsteinfan schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei starke Favoriten. Zum Einen ist es die Yvonne Catterfeld, sie gefällt mir schon sehr lange und seit neuestem gefällt mir auch die Sängerin von Cascada gut, Natalie Horler oder so.





Das neuste Video von CASCADA - Invasionate the dancefloor ist (Song & shooting) ultra heiss.


----------



## Nipplepitcher (7 Aug. 2009)

Ansonsten finde ich die Claudia Jung absolut top.

Da kommen die Hupfdolen einfach nicht ran (Stimmlich & Aussehen)


----------



## Leonov (8 Aug. 2009)

Jule Neigel, da stimme ich auf jeden Fall zu. Denn Jule ist eben auch ne richtige Frau und nicht so ein aufgetakeltes Popsternchen


----------



## Regina Halmich (17 Aug. 2009)

*Die schönste deutsche Musikerin ? 
Für mich ganz klar Helene Fischer ! *


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Sep. 2009)

Stefanie Hertel ist für mich mit Abstand die hübscheste Sängerin.


----------



## gamma (20 Sep. 2009)

Sandy Mölling
Jeannette
Sarah Connor

Reihenfolge egal.............


----------



## Bixente (25 Sep. 2009)

Kalif schrieb:


> Wer ist die schönste deutsche Musikerin?
> Darum dreht sich hier alles...
> 
> Nennt mir Vorschläge, natürlich mit Bildern, die es beweisen...
> ...




Für mich ist die mit ABSTAND schönste Sängerin C L A U D I A J U N Glol6


----------



## Bixente (25 Sep. 2009)

Die schönste ist natürlich CLAUDIA JUNG


----------



## RustyRyan (25 Sep. 2009)

Sarah Connor :thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (27 Sep. 2009)

schwere entscheidung

Sarah Connor


----------



## pepewe (28 Sep. 2009)

steffanie von silbermond


----------



## Emilysmummie (7 Okt. 2009)

eindeutig Sarah Connor und Michelle :thumbup:


----------



## Stefan24100 (4 Nov. 2009)

meine Stimme geht an Cascada


----------



## amon amarth (4 Dez. 2009)

kennt einer angela gossow von "arch enemy"? gefällt mir auch gut.


----------



## ruedbu (4 Dez. 2009)

ich finde nach wie vor sandra, trotz ihres fortgeschrittenen Alters immer noch sehr sexy und schön. Jeanette ist ne süße aber auch Michelle :thumbup:


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (5 Dez. 2009)

Die Jacob-Sisters


----------



## Stoney (6 Dez. 2009)

Stefanie Klos Silbermond:hearts:


----------



## General (6 Dez. 2009)

Meine Mama


----------



## Dixi1975 (10 Jan. 2010)

helene fischer


----------



## karlderchef (14 Jan. 2010)

na eindeutig natalie horler^^


----------



## Gamer2 (14 Jan. 2010)

Sarah Connor.


----------



## lausel (14 Jan. 2010)

*MIEZE*
*oder Mia oder Maus*​

 

:laola2:​


----------



## lausel (14 Jan. 2010)

karlderchef schrieb:


> na eindeutig natalie horler^^



Wer UGW ist Natalie Horler ?


----------



## ulrich2 (19 Jan. 2010)

sandy mölling ist die beste


----------



## Punisher (22 Jan. 2010)

Steffi Kloss und Jeanette Biedermann sind zur Zeit für mich die heißesten.


----------



## NAFFTIE (28 Feb. 2010)

rise schrieb:


> in der heutigen Zeit ist es bei mir Tanja Thomas (Michelle)
> 
> 
> Aber auch Andrea Jürgens fand ich richtig süss.Jetzt ist sie sicherlich ein bissl älter schon aber trotzdem noch eine sehr attraktive Frau wie ich finde!



ja Michelle "Tanja Thomas " bürgerlich Tanja Shitawey 

gleich mal n oops hinterher schmeiss 



​


----------



## Jenner (28 Feb. 2010)

Claudia Jung


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2010)

Die rassige Schlagerprinzessin Andrea Jürgens ist eine "kleine" Sexbombe
mit einer tollen weiblichen Ausstrahlung und riesigen Titten...


----------



## punkers (31 März 2010)

Für mich ist die süßeste allerzeiten "STEFANIE HEINZMANN" , ok ok sie ist keine deutsche.Sie spricht aber deutsch


----------



## Coleman (18 Mai 2010)

aufjedenfall joss stone ihre füße alta


----------



## knappi (22 Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Knappi


----------



## nena (22 Mai 2010)

NENA,ganz klar ! :thumbup:


----------



## mulliz (25 Mai 2010)

Für mich ist Helene Fischer die zur Zeit geilste Sängerin in Deutschland.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Sep. 2010)

Stefanie Hertel ist mit Abstand die hübscheste Sängerin.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Sep. 2010)

EINDEUTIG BAHAR KIZIL...sowas schönes gibt es nciht noch einmal in deutschland
sie ist natur pur


----------



## FayParis (24 Sep. 2010)

Cassandra Steen od Yvonne Caterfeld
das sind Power Girls!!!!


----------



## Kimyong (29 Nov. 2010)

Vicky Leandros!


----------



## rammbock (11 Jan. 2011)

es gibt nur eine wirklich hübsche : Helene Fischer


----------



## ddd (11 Jan. 2011)

ganz klar Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## qwertzi (11 Jan. 2011)

Hallo zusammen seid ihr alle Blind? Guckt euch doch mal die Helene Fischer an, das ist im Moment definitiv die schönste Musikerin im Deutschen Lande.pleas09 Der rammbock versteht mich.

Schöne Grüße an Alle


----------



## Bargo (16 Jan. 2011)

Für mich: Nena


----------



## punkerali (16 Jan. 2011)

da gibts zu viele, z.B. Stefanie Kloss, Jeanette, monrose(alle drei), cascada...usw.

da kann MAN sich nich entscheiden


----------



## ingrid21 (16 Jan. 2011)

Also ich finde dass Sarah Connor die schonste deutsche Musikerin ist!


----------



## NAFFTIE (22 Jan. 2011)

Juliette Schoppmann
und eine ahnsinnig schöne Stimme hat sie noch dazu 



 

 

 



:thumbup:​


----------



## meyki (23 Jan. 2011)

Was ist mit Helene Fischer. Für mich die schönste


----------



## reedy91 (24 Jan. 2011)

1.Michelle
2.sandy mölling/ sarah connor nach babypause


----------



## Quick Nick (24 Jan. 2011)

Lena Meyer Landrut & Yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## xavier (26 Jan. 2011)

Yvonne Catterfeld ist für mich die attraktivste Musikerin. 
Danach kommt Steffi von Silbermond.


----------



## Dirk-sf (26 Jan. 2011)

Also für mich ist es ganz klar Jeanette Biedermann und keine andere!


----------



## Merker45 (27 Jan. 2011)

Jeanette Biedermann und Eva Briegel


----------



## YYYMAN (27 Jan. 2011)

Sarah Connor:
Dicke Titten, Wahnsinns Körper, Krasse Tattoos, hüsches Gesicht


----------



## congo64 (27 Jan. 2011)

helene fischer


----------



## radotime (25 Feb. 2011)

Die schönsten Sängerinnen sind:
Uta Bresan, Stefanie Hertel, Helen Fischer...


----------



## MissFanny (28 Feb. 2011)

Ich finde ja Lena echt hübsch auch wenns langsam nervt


----------



## Kenno96 (28 Feb. 2011)

eindeutig lena meyer landrut , die ist soooo süß wenn sie lacht und sie ist seeeeeeehr heiß


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2011)

Die "kleine" Schlagerprinzessin Andrea Jürgens ist für mich die hübscheste
und geilste Sängerin in Deutschland. Sie hat eine tolle weibliche Ausstrahlung
und eine himmlisch süße Stimme. Andrea Jürgens ist ein Rasseweib mit viel Sex-Appeal.


----------



## saboteur87 (22 März 2011)

lena meyer landrut ist die süßeste von allen


----------



## Benmon (2 Apr. 2011)

saboteur87 schrieb:


> lena meyer landrut ist die süßeste von allen


:thumbup:


----------



## saboteur87 (2 Apr. 2011)

lena meyer landrut ist die hübscheste von allen


----------



## WARheit (9 Mai 2011)

Steffi von Silbermond, ganz klar!!! :thumbup:


----------



## raaay (15 Mai 2011)

Stefanie Kloss =)


----------



## reedy91 (26 Mai 2011)

michelle ohne diskusion


----------



## teufel 60 (17 Juli 2011)

ich würde mal sagen die schönste musikerin die deutschland hat ist nena und das seit mehr als 30 jahren


----------



## knopex (17 Juli 2011)

Ganz klar Helene Fischer


----------



## scarfacexxl (12 Sep. 2011)

Helene Fischer ist eine schöne Frau


----------



## reason2smile (14 Okt. 2011)

*Helene Fischer!*

*...und zum Beweis:*

http://static.musicload.de/file/flashtest/videobilder/videopic-helene-fischer.jpg

http://www.salsa-und-tango.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Helene-Fischer-neue-CD-Für-einen-Tag.jpg


----------



## PackerGermany (14 Okt. 2011)

Ganz klar! Ohne Frage! Bildhübsch, megasexy und die längsten und schönsten Beine!!!

Die Blume x15


----------



## qwertzi (14 Okt. 2011)

Klare Sache es ist die Helene Fischer.


----------



## Bargo (14 Okt. 2011)

Das ist ja ein Riesen-Thumbnail ...


----------



## PackerGermany (21 Okt. 2011)

*Alternativen! x 36*


----------



## Kenwoo (21 Okt. 2011)

mandy von monrose


----------



## betzdorf (31 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Alternativen! x 36*

Danke vielmals, sehr schöne Arbeit!


----------



## collins (1 Nov. 2011)

Gibt schon einige ansehnliche Damen auf unseren Bühnen 

Am besten gefällt mir Helene Fischer :thumbup:


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Feb. 2012)

Die "kleine" Schlagertussi Andrea Jürgens ist immer noch eine hübsche Frau
mit sehr viel Sex-Appeal und einer geilen Ausstrahlung.


----------



## teufel 60 (17 Feb. 2012)

nena ist und bleibt die beste:thumbup::drip::thumbup:und weiter:mussweg::devil:


----------



## suchelatex (24 März 2012)

Jule is very Hot


----------



## Little_Lady (24 März 2012)

Doreen Kaleita


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

keinen peil warum, aber judith holfelder-roy spricht mich an.


----------



## Trenchy (29 Sep. 2012)

Stefanie Kloß (Silbermond) hat was


----------



## ddd (29 Sep. 2012)

ganz klar Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## TheDome (1 Okt. 2012)

Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## redbull86 (3 Okt. 2012)

Steffi von Silbermond ist echt süß...


----------



## redbull86 (3 Okt. 2012)

würde sie gerne mal privat treffen...


----------



## HohesC (3 Okt. 2012)

Lena Meyer Landruth!!


----------



## tony123 (4 Okt. 2012)

ganz klar Mandy Capristo


----------



## saunabox85 (6 Okt. 2012)

Auf jeden fall Cascada


----------



## BMW2010 (6 Okt. 2012)

mandy capristo find ich heiß


----------



## Hakunamatatatatt (7 Okt. 2012)

Persönlichkeit hin oder her, aber Lena sieht einfach gut aus.


----------



## Skyfly100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Lena ist die Bestaussehenste, keine andere hat so ein Ausdruckstarkes Gesicht wie sie!


----------



## Trifbacke (19 Okt. 2012)

Für mich gibt's nur Helene Fischer............. als schönste

Michael


----------



## chasteboy (23 Okt. 2012)

*mandy grace capristo ! ! !*


----------



## Don76 (28 Okt. 2012)

Auch wenn mir die Musik nicht abgeht bin ich für Helene Fischer.


----------



## djrock (3 Nov. 2012)

Yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## lsd162 (12 Nov. 2012)

Meine Favoritinnen sind eindeutig Helene Fischer (bildhübsch) und Stefanie Kloß (bildschön)! Klingt zwar nach Wortklauberei, aber von der reinen Schönheit her ist Stefanie mit ihren wunderschönen braunen Augen meine absolute Nummer 1!!!


----------



## Dida5000 (17 Nov. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann und Lena


----------



## stef2222 (24 Nov. 2012)

Helene... eindeutig!


----------



## MandyCFan91 (25 Nov. 2012)

Ich finde Mandy Capristo hat soviel Schönheit,Klasse,Eleganz,Style und Sexiness wie keine andere. Nicht nur das sie immer perfekt aussieht(Geschminkt oder nicht),sie kann auch noch übelst geil singen und ist total stylisch!!:thumbup:

:WOW:MANDY CAPRISTO :thumbup:


----------



## Creek (25 Nov. 2012)

Helene Fischer :-*


----------



## f1worldchampion (22 Dez. 2012)

Helene Fischer


----------



## ddd (23 Dez. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## robyndreamz (9 März 2013)

lena, und dann kommt lange nichts


----------



## Bastore (24 März 2013)

selbe Meinung -gute Wahl


----------



## rescue (25 März 2013)

Eindeutig Helene Fischer


----------



## Harry1982 (25 März 2013)

Ganz eindeutig Helene


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Helene Fischer


----------



## Tom13 (28 März 2013)

Die Musik ist zwar grottig aber auch für mich eindeutig *Helene Fischer!*


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

*NENA* ist immer noch eine sehr* attraktive schöne Frau* :thumbup:


----------



## sune (13 Apr. 2013)

Lena Meyer Landr?
Oder nicht??


----------



## clipperton1 (16 Apr. 2013)

Lafee und Jasmin Wagner


----------



## Marker (16 Apr. 2013)

Meine Stimme geht an Helene Fischer


----------



## hound815 (19 Apr. 2013)

Jasmin Wagner. Noch immer.


----------



## 1900 (24 Apr. 2013)

Yana Gercke


----------



## superfan2000 (28 Aug. 2013)

Michelle und die Andrea Jürgens


----------



## Scoponi (19 Okt. 2013)

Stefanie Kloß
Vanessa Petruo


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Das war mal Jeanette Biedermann, jetzt aber Lena =D


----------

